# Buying my own rx safety glasses



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 22, 2010)

So I want to buy my own safety glasses that are RX. I was planning on also using them for shooting glasses when I was not using them as my BSI at work.

 Are there any certifications or specs I need to worry about other than ANSI Z87.1 / OSHA certified safety glass? I believe that only certifies the lenses are impact resistant. 
Are there any type of regulations for splash guards against bodily fluids? Because obviously at work I am wearing them so my eyes do not get exposed in the event of bodily fluid being splashed in my face.

I was planning on getting this pair of glasses with clear RX lenses.

http://www.oakley.com/pd/5544


----------



## reaper (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats what I wear. Oakley regular M frames meet OSHA regs. Just get the Rx lenses.


----------

